# Now that Jens rides a Trek...



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

...you up for one now?  

View attachment 221631


View attachment 221630



(I'll keep riding my Surly... thanks)


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

He rides one because he has to.....


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

It's good looking, but there are other bikes I'd buy before a Mad One.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

so uncomfortable looking....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I got in before the rush. Confirmed Trekkie...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope - I'm happy with my Spesh and my Bianchi thanks.

Rented a high end Trek once - was not impressed.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

neilg1 said:


> He rides one because he has to.....



I don't think Jens does anything because he _has to._


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I think its so not cool to ride Treks at this point that its cool again. I'm in!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

If they made a good track frame I would consider it.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Is that a Mercedes SUV? I like how the door can act as canopy! Cool!

Oh the bike, nah, I believe their bikes are good its the name that sucks. Trek just doesn't sound cool as Pinarello, Cervelo, Look, Bianchi, Colnago, Merxk, Time, or even Specialized and .......


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

WAZCO said:


> Is that a Mercedes SUV? I like how the door can act as canopy! Cool!
> 
> Oh the bike, nah, I believe their bikes are good its the name that sucks. Trek just doesn't sound cool as Pinarello, Cervelo, Look, Bianchi, Colnago, Merxk, Time, or even Specialized and .......


Is this why Huffy isn't booming? 

For seriously, a good name is huge for a company. Giant doesn't see too great of sales even though they make a pretty good bike.The name Giant is just a bad name and apparently makes people feel fat (as said to me by the LBS owner.) I ride a Giant Omnium track bike and love it. It is a good and solid bike.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought Giant was the largest bike manufacture in the world with 820 million in sales.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

In before the steerer tube assplosions


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

WAZCO said:


> Is that a Mercedes SUV? I like how the door can act as canopy! Cool!


It looks like a Mercedes Viano. It's a van that's also quite popular as a large family car in Europe.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> I think its so not cool to ride Treks at this point that its cool again. I'm in!


This is what I'm hoping. I've owned five and still have three. 

I must admit the name sucks compared to the more mellifluous ones. Now, if the brand were Trecchino and the bicycles handbuilt in a shed by an old-school espresso-sipping rouleur called Seppe...


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I saw that and thought the same thing - he and cancellara and it's just odd.

With that said, I had one, the older frame and could NOT stand the thing. Too flexy and all the wrong lengths - it's changed for the better and I am sure the frame is way, way better now, but there are a ton of other frames I'd rather have. My 200 Merckx Team SC for one and my soon to be colnago for two.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I saw that and thought the same thing - he and cancellara and it's just odd.

With that said, I had one, the older frame and could NOT stand the thing. Too flexy and all the wrong lengths - it's changed for the better and I am sure the frame is way, way better now, but there are a ton of other frames I'd rather have. My 200 Merckx Team SC for one and my soon to be colnago for two.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There you go. Smart move by Trek to get Jens and Fabian riding the brand. Suddenly Trek is Euro cool. That sells to snobs like us. Not to me, though. The color is wrong.


----------



## Runr44 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ronderman, 

Which colnago are you going for. I think the color options for 2011 are pretty bleak. At least on the CX-1 I was salivating over (white with the red splash on the front).


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Runr44 said:


> Ronderman,
> 
> Which colnago are you going for. I think the color options for 2011 are pretty bleak. At least on the CX-1 I was salivating over (white with the red splash on the front).


I am getting the EPS in PR99 or whatever it's called - the white with the black and the small world championship rings. That color scheme is the BEST white frame out there by a mile and will be a classic. I had a white cannondale and couldn't stand it, it screamed "look at me, I am hip white" and you almost HAD to match components otherwise it was a mess. The black rear triangle and fork on the colnago are what separate it and the seatpost, too. 

Still waiting for the frame, though. And it's killing me.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Never understood what you guys have against Trek. Have some national pride, ffs!

Maybe I should shut up about pride though, I'm Belgian and I ride a Specialized and a Trek. Oh what the hell, they are all build in China. :mad2:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Get a Ridley... they are at least made in Taiwan


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

FlandersFields said:


> Never understood what you guys have against Trek. Have some national pride, ffs!
> 
> Maybe I should shut up about pride though, I'm Belgian and I ride a Specialized and a Trek. Oh what the hell, they are all build in China. :mad2:


low- to mid- end Treks are made in Taiwan, and upper end are built in Wisconsin. 

And to the other poster - if you are buying bikes based on how the brand name sounds, well, that's kinda dumb, don't you think? (Ok, I realize you were half-joking).

There is nothing more pleasant than whizzing by bike snobs on their Pinarellos with white bar tape, white shoes and $300 sunglasses, on a long climb.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I love Jens. But man that looks weird!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Jens doesn't ride the bike because he has to, he's just being the humble guy he is. The Trek itself on the other hand, didn't want to be ridden by Jens, but it failed to escape/explode in his grasp.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

They put Jens and Fabian on Treks to level the playing field


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

If im not mistaken, didnt the Leopard team seek out Trek specifically? I forget the details of how this deal came to be. 

Honestly,Trek gets a completely unfair rep from RBR and other sites. Their new Madones are absolutely fantastic race bikes, and their new Speed concept TT bike is phenomenal. Leopard-Trek will not be at a disadvantage in any way in 2011, as far as equipment goes.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

chase196126 said:


> Honestly,Trek gets a completely unfair rep from RBR and other sites. Their new Madones are absolutely fantastic race bikes, and their new Speed concept TT bike is phenomenal. Leopard-Trek will not be at a disadvantage in any way in 2011, as far as equipment goes.



Agreed.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Whether Cervelo, Specialized or Trek. Jens will still ride and might win.

By the way, what components are they using this season?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Shimano Di2, Bontrager wheels, stems, bars, saddles, helmets.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

better keep those batteries charged - don't want to hear any drivetrain related excuses this season...


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

kbwh said:


> Shimano Di2, Bontrager wheels, stems, bars, saddles, helmets.


I see

I think it would be better if they use SRAM components or even better ROTOR, in my opinion.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

vismitananda said:


> I see
> 
> I think it would be better if they use SRAM components or even better ROTOR, in my opinion.



I'm curious, but why?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

vismitananda said:


> I see
> 
> I think it would be better if they use SRAM components or even better ROTOR, in my opinion.


Andy loves SRAM.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

CabDoctor said:


> They put Jens and Fabian on Treks to level the playing field


Yup-yup! Agreed. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh said:


> There you go. Smart move by Trek to get Jens and Fabian riding the brand. Suddenly Trek is Euro cool. That sells to snobs like us. Not to me, though. The color is wrong.


Too funny! (yeah, but if it were slightly greener?) :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Waving the (Tri-color) Flag!*



FlandersFields said:


> Never understood what you guys have against Trek. Have some national pride, ffs!
> 
> Maybe I should shut up about pride though, I'm Belgian and I ride a Specialized and a Trek. Oh what the hell, they are all build in China. :mad2:


Although the majority here are probably American, a lot of us aren't, so appealling to our nationalism is iffy at best. I prefer to test ride bikes - tried Trek and found it blah. That said, Trek might make a good bike - just have not tried one yet.

Though I do live in these great U.S. of A., I prefer Italian-made, but happily ride a Chinese-American Spesh when things might get wet or muddy - mud doesn't look good with my Celeste! 

Now if Denmark made a good road bike (they don't :cryin: ), I might want to add one to the stable...:thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Tried having your fillings rattled out on a Principia yet, LV?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Now if Denmark made a good road bike (they don't :cryin: ), I might want to add one to the stable...:thumbsup:


Are Principia good bikes ?

http://www.principia.dk/


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

55x11 said:


> And to the other poster - if you are buying bikes based on how the brand name sounds, well, that's kinda dumb, don't you think? (Ok, I realize you were half-joking).



I'm not buying/riding faggin. Otherwise I can put up with some dumb names.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Tried having your fillings rattled out on a Principia yet, LV?


Ha! Have to admit I've never even heard of them...are they "good bikes"? 
Somehow I doubt it.

But I'll try one out next time I'm in Europe.

Checked out their website - they seem to think their frames are excellent...must be a bit too stiff if kbwh is concerned about my dental work, no?
Pity they drink SRAM and Shimano's lemonaide - but I could always shift out with some quality Campy if I like the frame.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

In the late nineties Principias were known to ride even more jarringly than the Cannondales of the time. 

-What bad road? I and the Serotta boys asked once.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

88 rex said:


> I'm curious, but why?


Well, I'm just used to seeing those guys using SRAM components.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Alaska Mike said:


> Andy loves SRAM.


Indeed, I think both Shlecks do.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I would rather push a huffy up a hill then ride a trek.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dank said:


> I would rather push a huffy up a hill then ride a trek.


if TREK is hated by snobs and poseurs, then it is cool to ride TREK. Go against the flow.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

55x11 said:


> if TREK is hated by snobs and poseurs, then it is cool to ride TREK. Go against the flow.


Riding a Trek = riding against the flow? Where would that be? Not in the US.

I think the Madones are fugly, but the Speed Concept is quite cool. Whatever floats your boat though. I don't like Specialized or Scott either. I think Cannondale is the best of the "American" mainstream brands.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Although the majority here are probably American, a lot of us aren't, so appealling to our nationalism is iffy at best. I prefer to test ride bikes - tried Trek and found it blah. That said, Trek might make a good bike - just have not tried one yet.
> 
> Though I do live in these great U.S. of A., I prefer Italian-made, but happily ride a Chinese-American Spesh when things might get wet or muddy - mud doesn't look good with my Celeste!
> 
> Now if Denmark made a good road bike (they don't :cryin: ), I might want to add one to the stable...:thumbsup:


The problem with the Belgian brands is that you have less value for your money. The top range of Merckx, Ridley, etc.. are better than the expensive Americans. But in the mid range, American bikes are just cheaper. Guess it has to do with the fact that they are made in a way larger volume.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

FlandersFields said:


> The problem with the Belgian brands is that you have less value for your money. The top range of Merckx, Ridley, etc.. are better than the expensive Americans. But in the mid range, American bikes are just cheaper. Guess it has to do with the fact that they are made in a way larger volume.


Why is a Belgian carbon frame better than an American frame? Looking at their websites, I'm not seeing much tech content. How are they made? Where? Ridley's Noah looks to only come in 5 sizes, the largest of which just makes it for a 6' rider, what if you're taller?


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Only people with heavy and deep purse can enjoy the TREK Madone series, as well as their concepts.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Errrrrr*



kbwh said:


> -What bad road? I and the Serotta boys asked once.


Sorry kbwh - but you lost me there...did I mention a "bad road"?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No, no.

The story is from a Mallorca training week, when I (on my Bianchi TI Megatubo), three guys on Serotta Ti frames and three guys on Cannondales were forced to take the short way home in a hail storm. Broken old asfalt and all that, and the Cannondalers were moaning 'bout the surface.

- What bad road?

Edit: This was at at Easter time in '99, when everybody were amazed that Armstrong actually had become a pro again. He still had 0 Tour victories, and Treks were not promoting road bikes much over here.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Riding a Trek = riding against the flow? Where would that be? Not in the US.
> 
> I think the Madones are fugly, but the Speed Concept is quite cool. Whatever floats your boat though. I don't like Specialized or Scott either. I think Cannondale is the best of the "American" mainstream brands.


riding against the flow of poseurs and snobs.
I could never understand the whole "love this brand" / "hate this brand" thing. It is just a bike. They are all the same, basically. You ride it, not make love to it.

Basically people (in US) hate TREK because Armstrong rode it, it has a lot of presence in US with their bike stores, and so a lot of riders who are very new to the sport ride it, so in order to prove to everyone they are not newbs, the "serious" riders have to show their disdain for it. Which is INSANE! And this is one part I hate about cycling. 

I know you will claim you don't like their "shapes" or whatever, but come on - it's all marketing. You could repaint serotta or look or bianchi or whatever else snobs think is cool into TREK and people would immediately talk about how fugly it is and how they would never be seen riding it.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*A Trek by any other name?*



55x11 said:


> riding against the flow of poseurs and snobs.
> I could never understand the whole "love this brand" / "hate this brand" thing. It is just a bike. They are all the same, basically. You ride it, not make love to it.
> 
> Basically people (in US) hate TREK because Armstrong rode it, it has a lot of presence in US with their bike stores, and so a lot of riders who are very new to the sport ride it, so in order to prove to everyone they are not newbs, the "serious" riders have to show their disdain for it. Which is INSANE! And this is one part I hate about cycling.
> ...


Wow! So if I say I prefer Burger King to McD's - I should probably keep that openion to myself as they are basically the same - fatty fast food? Okay - thanks for that.

Please explain "people (in US) hate Trek because Armstrong rode it" and "it has a lot of presence in US with their bike stores" - which is it, do people hate Treks and then buy them?

Personally, I think you can notice differences in all bikes you ride - for example frame stiffness or a lack thereof. I enjoy riding both my Spesh and my Bianchi - but they are different. As I noted in my earlier post, I rode a Trek for a while and was not impressed - liked the Spesh better (if we can only compare "American" non-snob brands). Should I like the Trek (which BTW costs three times as much as my Spesh - where does that rate on the bike snob scale?) the same, no matter what?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

vismitananda said:


> Only people with heavy and deep purse can enjoy the TREK Madone series, as well as their concepts.


Bike snobs?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Wow! So if I say I prefer Burger King to McD's - I should probably keep that openion to myself as they are basically the same - fatty fast food? Okay - thanks for that.
> 
> Please explain "people (in US) hate Trek because Armstrong rode it" and "it has a lot of presence in US with their bike stores" - which is it, do people hate Treks and then buy them?
> 
> Personally, I think you can notice differences in all bikes you ride - for example frame stiffness or a lack thereof. I enjoy riding both my Spesh and my Bianchi - but they are different. As I noted in my earlier post, I rode a Trek for a while and was not impressed - liked the Spesh better (if we can only compare "American" non-snob brands). Should I like the Trek (which BTW costs three times as much as my Spesh - where does that rate on the bike snob scale?) the same, no matter what?


Oh how I wish the attitude in cycling community was: "I prefer to ride X, and someone else prefers Y, these are both excellent bikes, so be it". You know very well that's not what we are talking about. If that was the case, we wouldn't have this thread. The mere existence of this thread is evidence of ridiculous brand snobbery that has nothing to do with function or performance. TREK bikes are as exceptional in every way as any other brand. Teams can switch from Specialized to TREK or from Felt to Cervello and it has absolutely no effect on their performance. 

The snobbery expressed towards any brand of top-end bikes (yeah, yeah, we all know, Ay-talian bikes are good, american bikes are crap, Compagnola is good, Shimano is bad, etc.) is as ridiculous as obsessing over exact orientation of sunglasses when you put them into the helmet or what color socks one should never wear, what jersey you wear, etc. This gives all of us cyclists a bad rep.

Once I crashed my bike and busted a derailleur - so I had to replace it with Tiagra, the only one a local shop had in stock. It worked fine. Didn't slow me down one bit. I didn't even think about it twice. But you wouldn't believe the looks of disdain and the kind of jokes I got from some riders the next day, even though most of those @sshole guys are really out of shape - yet they feel like they need to pass on judgement about what you ride, not how well you ride it. I hate this part about cycling. I will bet you most of them would rather NOT ride at all for a few weeks than be "caught" riding with Tiagra component.

If someone can't shut up about how much better their bike is and how they wouldn't be caught dead riding brand X, well, well, they damn better back it up in terms of exceptional fitness and skills, and not get dropped on the first climb, because the rest of us will enjoy dropping them.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

vismitananda said:


> Only people with heavy and deep purse can enjoy the TREK Madone series, as well as their concepts.


This is true of any reasonably high end bike but have a look at the 2011 5-series, 5.5 in particular. SRAM Force, all of the major Madone tech (headset, BB90, seat mast, chainstay sensor bay), sub 16lb, ~$3700.

While there are plenty of higher end bikes, a bike with those attributes was almost unattainable at any price not too long ago and by spending a few thousand more you can only lose about a pound.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*"Hold on boys, it's gonna be a bumpy ride!"*



kbwh said:


> What bad road? - This was at at Easter time in '99, when everybody were amazed that Armstrong actually had become a pro again. He still had 0 Tour victories, and Treks were not promoting road bikes much over here.


Okay, gotcha - good thing that's really a Cannondale story - Trek folks around here are a bit sensitive! :thumbsup: 

I'm sure Cannondale makes good bikes...


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

People for sure bash on trek because there are a ton of noobs out there on them (me included) I think it is kind of funny and quite enjoy people's faces when I fly by them on my trek that could asplode at any second. oh, wait mine is aluminum so its really a giant (like half the bikes on the market.)


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Bike snobs?


Nah! Not really. I just can't afford my self a Trek.


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

kbwh said:


> There you go. Smart move by Trek to get Jens and Fabian riding the brand. Suddenly Trek is Euro cool. That sells to snobs like us. Not to me, though. The color is wrong.


yes. Add some campy and lightweights. I'd dig that.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

It's fascinating how some on this forum get so bent out of shape about bike brands. Pros ride whatever bike they're paid to ride.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

davidka said:


> This is true of any reasonably high end bike but have a look at the 2011 5-series, 5.5 in particular. SRAM Force, all of the major Madone tech (headset, BB90, seat mast, chainstay sensor bay), sub 16lb, ~$3700.
> 
> While there are plenty of higher end bikes, a bike with those attributes was almost unattainable at any price not too long ago and by spending a few thousand more you can only lose about a pound.


True, true. I better yet stay on my OLD YE Faithful SS K2.  

I'm not that really a serious cyclist, I just ride for fun and fitness.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

ghost6 said:


> It's fascinating how some on this forum get so bent out of shape about bike brands. Pros ride whatever bike they're paid to ride.


True, but we get to choose...some of our choices offend people on Treks!


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

LostViking said:


> True, but we get to choose...some of our choices offend people on Treks!


Indeed. But they should accept our comments, we're just the consumer.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Ridley is LARGE*



davidka said:


> Ridley's Noah looks to only come in 5 sizes, the largest of which just makes it for a 6' rider, what if you're taller?


Seriously, unless Ridley has changed their geo, you can probably fit on one up to about 6'4". A few years ago I tested one...normally, I ride a 58.5 TT (appx 61cm), the Ridley 57cm fit perfectly. 

Ridley's run (or at least a few years ago) seriously LARGE.

-Smarty


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

davidka said:


> Why is a Belgian carbon frame better than an American frame? Looking at their websites, I'm not seeing much tech content. How are they made? Where? Ridley's Noah looks to only come in 5 sizes, the largest of which just makes it for a 6' rider, what if you're taller?


Ridley's do run large, which may not be as apparent on a geometry sheet as on the road. I'm just a hair under 6', and I ride a medium Ridley frame- and it doesn't have 40cm of seatpost hanging out or a.140mm stem.

I looked at Trek (Madone 4.7 and 5.2), Specialized (Tarmac Expert and Roubaix Expert), and a bunch of other brands/models, and I ended up with the Ridley based on ride quality. I exhausted the local shop personnel with my endless testing and waffling. You may not prefer it, but I certainly did. I even ended up on the lowest line of Ridley carbon frames.

That said, I did like the Madone 4.7 and thought it was a pretty solid value for the money. People bash Trek all of the time for being overpriced, but to be honest I haven't found that to be true. At the sweet spot, where performance gains really start to drop off, pretty much all manufacturers are in the same ballpark unless they have a low-cost distribution organization (Neuvation, BD). Little tweaks here or there in which components are used are about the only difference. I brought in my own wheelset so that that wouldn't factor into the equation, and you know what? They all rode remarkably the same, given slight geometry differences, except the Specialized frames were a bit on the mushy side for me. YMMV.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

All that said, I look forward to Trek moving past the Lance image and instead having Jens, Fabian, Frank, and Andy as their poster boys. They're all a much more marketable group than Contador (at least in the States).


----------



## Richard_Rides (Jun 28, 2008)

If you took 3 bikes from 3 different brands, like Trek, Specialized and Bianchi, equipped them with the same components, and set them up with the same identical fit dimensions, then removed all the identifying decals, then asked a rider to ride all three, he would be most certainly unable to say which bike was what brand.

Aside from tangible considerations such as reliability and customer service, the difference between bike brands is essentially nonexistent. It's no different than wearing a designer label on your shirt. Many Treks were sold simply because people admired Lance Armstrong.

Arguing about brands is like arguing whether water tastes better in a glass or paper cup...


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Richard_Rides said:


> If you took 3 bikes from 3 different brands, like Trek, Specialized and Bianchi, equipped them with the same components, and set them up with the same identical fit dimensions, then removed all the identifying decals, then asked a rider to ride all three, he would be most certainly unable to say which bike was what brand.


He might not be able to tell you what bike is what brand, but I'd bet he'd be able to tell you which he likes and which he doesn't based on ride comfort vs performance. I bought a bike that from a brand standpoint, Scott, was low on my list, but ride comfort/performance (and bike shop reputation/service) sold me. I'll note though that if it wasn't being ridden successfully by HTC-Columbia I might have shied away from it. There is some comfort in knowing that a mfr and at least some of it's bikes are good enough for top pro teams to choose and win on.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Shimano Di2, Bontrager wheels, stems, bars, saddles, helmets.


Wouldn't that be wheels with Bontrager labels over the actual manufacturer's labels?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I wouldn't know, to be honest.

Edit: A quick look at the wheels website shows HED logos in abundance. Oh well. At least they show where they sourced the rims.
http://bontrager.com/model/08259


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Wouldn't that be wheels with Bontrager labels over the actual manufacturer's labels?


Only disk wheels. Anything with spokes is Bontrager.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Richard_Rides said:


> Treks were sold simply because people admired Lance Armstrong.


That's a hundred percent TRUE!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

davidka said:


> Only disk wheels. Anything with spokes is Bontrager.


Look at he link one up from your poast and repoast please. Spokes and a Hed decal. Whodathunkit?


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

If the Schlecks lose the tour or we ever hear that Jens was losing wattage, at least they can blame it on the bike.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

A from Il said:


> Look at he link one up from your poast and repoast please. Spokes and a Hed decal. Whodathunkit?


I know what it says. Wheels are made in Wisconsin at Trek. Rims are molded there, sent to HED to get the "cap" attached and back to Wisconsin to be laced. HED's more important contribution is aerodynamic expertise and more than warrants the shared branding.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

55x11 said:


> riding against the flow of poseurs and snobs.
> I could never understand the whole "love this brand" / "hate this brand" thing. It is just a bike. They are all the same, basically. You ride it, not make love to it.
> 
> Basically people (in US) hate TREK because Armstrong rode it, it has a lot of presence in US with their bike stores, and so a lot of riders who are very new to the sport ride it, so in order to prove to everyone they are not newbs, the "serious" riders have to show their disdain for it. Which is INSANE! And this is one part I hate about cycling.
> ...


BS. No, they're not all the same. A Prince and an RXR ride nothing alike. The Dogma FP rides nothing like the Dogma 60.1 carbon. Personally, I don't care about Trek because their bikes are boring. If Lance had ridden Time, I'd still ride Time. It's the technology and workmanship that make the brand, not the rider.

If you don't understand the difference between certain bikes, fine. But don't assume everyone else doesn't either. Just ride your Trek in peace and don't worry about what other people like or don't like.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

it's just a bike, people.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Personally, I don't care about Trek because their bikes are boring.


Trek had a rep for making boring MTBs when Lance was sweeping the board in the Tour and their focus was on road bikes. Since the Fuel EX series with ABP they have made some of the best MTBs you can get for the money. They also made some of the most interesting with the 69ers (I own one). Similar ebbs and flows happen with road bike designs.

I've not ridden the top-end Trek road bikes I certainly don't find my 2.1 boring. It doesn't have the cachet of Italian bicycles, sure. But I don't ride the cachet, I ride the bike. 

You might as well tell a buddy his girlfriend is ugly. It can only end two ways: you get a punch on the nose, or you make him unhappy when he wasn't before. Either way, it's a loss.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> it's just a bike, people.


It's not about the bike. For some.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I understand the Trek backlash, Lance rode it, they are a huge company, they have a massive dealer network, etc. It is sort of like hating on Microsoft, and like Microsoft, they cater to the widest audience. For instance, Cannondale, Felt, and Cervelo are three bikes I can think of that are pretty much race ready bikes. Whereas Trek at the sub-$3k price point makes bikes for the average road cyclist, the century rider, and the novice. That doesn't mean they can't be raced or aren't fast, but the geometry in the Madones at H2 and H3 trend toward relaxed.

But if I could afford the Leopard SSL with the H1 geometry, it would seriously be on my list, at the higher price points they are a serious competitor. The Trek's have some seriously cool new innovations like the seatmast, the chainstay integrated sensor, and BB90.

Jens may not have chosen to ride that Trek, but it certainly won't be holding him back. The Madone and the new Speed Concept are two of the hottest bikes on the road.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Jens says "New bike feels good"*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/andersen-calls-leopard-trek-training-camp-perfect

Play the video.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

All my favorite riders are on Team Leopard and it made me think about buying a Madone with the Leopard paint but I think I'm going to go with my SL3 instead.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

DarkoBWM said:


> All my favorite riders are on Team Leopard and it made me think about buying a Madone with the Leopard paint but I think I'm going to go with my SL3 instead.


How about the Project Black?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and note*



kbwh said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/andersen-calls-leopard-trek-training-camp-perfect
> 
> Play the video.


Jens has SIX kids


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

feels good man


----------

